# Supplies for new 55-gallon tank? (light, cover, etc.)



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

We're in the midst of setting up our new 55-gallon tank for cichlids. When it's ready we'll be putting four maingano hybrids and two yellow labs, ideally adding more once they're set. We have a bunch of rocks, and other decorations for hiding spots. We have a 30-60 gallon Aqua-Tech Power Filter (Walmart..), and since we live in a very cold area, we're going to have two 150-watt heaters in there to make sure the temperature stays appropriate.

We're looking to buy a cover and light, and I can't seem to get a good read on it. We're looking at getting this cover: http://www.petsupplies.com/item/perfect ... opy/710564. However, we have no idea what light to get? Any ideas there?

Also, will we need something more for air, or will that 30-60 gallon power filter be enough?

:fish:


----------



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a standard 55-gallon tank.

We're also thinking something like this might just be the best solution. http://www.petsupplies.com/item/perfect ... od/720836/ Thoughts?

Also - we're planning to use that site because we have a gift card for there.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

The 60-100 gallon whisper air pumps are only 20 bucks right now! http://www.amazon.com/Tetra-77848-Whisp ... r+air+pump

Regular price on those is $61 bucks. Do yourself a favor and grab that deal if you need some air bubbles in the tank. I bought two of those last week because they were priced at 15 dollars. Good price right now for those bubble makers.


----------



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, great pice on that. I'm not familiar with how those work. It looks like you buy that, and then an air rock that goes over it?

More importantly, do you think that's a need for our tank, or will the filter create enough air for our fish?

Thank you for the response, much appreciated.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Ya, you buy some little tubing that's cheap on there too, hook the tubing into the pump and then the other side of the tube into an air stone or wand or whatever. Meh.. it's not necessary, but I always like my tank with some nice air bubbles coming up from somewhere in there. Looks cool when the lights shimmer off them. I don't know if you'll get enough oxygen from that pump. Not sure that pump filter will be enough for your tank. But I'll let the other guys more knowledgeable than me answer on that.

edit... this is the pump you have right? http://www.walmart.com/ip/AquaTechPower ... ethod=p13n


----------



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, that's the pump I have. I'm hoping that'll be enough filtration and that, but we really weren't sure what to think on the air front. It looks like we could get that whole air thing for a pretty good price, so maybe we'll do that just to be safe.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Air pumps are not a requirement for a cichlid tank but if you enjoy seeing the bubbles and will be using an air stone or air operated decorations, go ahead and buy one. Just be sure the air bubbles aren't located beneath the intake strainer on your filter as this will cause the filter to ingest the bubbles and make the filter a bit noisier than normal.

You don't need air for your fish, you need water movement and the power filters will provide the necessary surface water movement to allow good gas exchange at the water surface.

I prefer to run a minimum of two power filters or one power filter plus a canister filter on a 55G tank.

If your aquarium is made by Perfecto/Marineland, then the link you posted would be the correct glass canopy for the tank.


----------



## xyzoptics (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. We have no idea what brand the tank is. Is there an easy way to find out?

None of those things will just have a standard fit, eh?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Do not use the Walmart filters. Buy a good filter. Filtration is the most important part of keeping fish. You can't filter water through a 1/3" filter cartridge that has nothing but floss and carbon and no biofiltration and expect your fish to be healthy. Also, even if it were a good filter, which it absolutey positively is not, it is only rated up to 60G. You never, ever use a filter near the top end of it's rating. On a 55G you want a filter rated for 65-100G.

Get an Eheim 2217 or an Aquaclear 110, at very least. When I had a 55 gal I was running 2 Aquaclear 70s and an Eheim 2215 ($250 worth of filtration). That was more than adequate for my mbuna.

An air pump is not necessary. With adequate filtration causing adequate surface agitation, an airpump is unnecessary. All it'll do in that case is remove surface slick from the surface of the water, which is a good thing. You can also use a surface skimmer such as the Fluval surface skimmer addon for canisters/HOB's. Or an Eheim skim 350 which is a standalone unit.

It sounds like you need to do heaps more research, and find out what brand of tank you have, or you may never find a properly fitting glass top.

you may want to avoid Maingano in your tank as they are pretty vicious. Maybe better to go with a bunch of yellow labs and 2 or 3 mellow peacocks.

Good luck.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

xyzoptics said:


> Thanks for the advice. We have no idea what brand the tank is. Is there an easy way to find out?
> 
> None of those things will just have a standard fit, eh?


Most new aquariums have a label on the tank to identify the brand, either a sticker on the front or a paper label on the underside near the trim.

A Perfecto/Marineland glass canopy will fit their tank and an Aqueon/All-Glass glass canopy will fit their tank, they are not usually interchangeable between brands due to the variation in trim design.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

IMO, two 60 gallon AquaTechs would be adequate for a 55. So you know where I am coming from, I have not used these filters, I but I understand they're virtually identical to penguin 350, but minus the biowheel. I'd be comfortable with that, but I'd consider it the minimum. Also, at $38 a pop, you'll likely be able to find better filters cheaper. I have 6 or 7 Penguin 350s around the house, and I don't think I've paid near $38 for any one of them.

My preference for virtually any 55-75 gallon tank is 2 AC110s.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

dledinger said:


> My preference for virtually any 55-75 gallon tank is 2 AC110s.


Agreed.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Do not use the Walmart filters. Buy a good filter. Filtration is the most important part of keeping fish. You can't filter water through a 1/3" filter cartridge that has nothing but floss and carbon and no biofiltration and expect your fish to be healthy. Also, even if it were a good filter, which it absolutey positively is not, it is only rated up to 60G. You never, ever use a filter near the top end of it's rating. On a 55G you want a filter rated for 65-100G.
> 
> Get an Eheim 2217 or an Aquaclear 110, at very least. When I had a 55 gal I was running 2 Aquaclear 70s and an Eheim 2215 ($250 worth of filtration). That was more than adequate for my mbuna.
> 
> ...


Yup, I have a petsmart floss filter on my 20G and when I change the filter media I always get a nitrite spike for a while. You need a filter with a biomedia portion that never gets messed with. Canisters are better than HOB's in my opinion but HOB's are great for easily changed mechanical filters.


----------

